# THE STORK!! Has anyone had any experiences with The Stork??



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all, 


I have seen in a shop near me that they are selling a DIY fertility kit called 'The Stork' and am wondering if anyone has any feedback or experience with this?? 


All comments appreciated! 


Thank you


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Babyhope, I've not seen this, so have done some research - this isn't a new concept, and at £99.99 for a Stork - you may find similar things (such as a moon cup) a much cheaper, albeit more fiddly option.

I would add a word of caution though - I doubt this would be much use at all to couples where there is an issue with sperm count/quality etc, or other female related fertility issues - sadly I think it's yet another money making gimmick to prey on vulnerable couples desperate to start a family. 

I'm sure that there will be testimonials from couples who got pregnant within the first week after trying for 10 years! 

Certainly look into it, but err on the side of caution.... I paid £100 for a clearblue ovulation test kit - spent a small fortune on the test strips - but as my hubby was eventually diagnosed with NOA, I was wasting my time and money and getting my hopes raised and dashed again every single month.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

